# parabolic to prismatic



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

i have a customer who just wants to change the lenses on some 2x2's from parabolic to prismatic. but the frame its self does not allow for this. anyone know of a company that makes just the frames for the lenses??


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i would check ebay!!!maybe!?


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

i need 140 of them


----------



## gearhead (May 13, 2007)

Probably will not work. I looked into it on a job I was doing and found the parabolic lenses to be to deep. Atleast 4" or so compared to maybe a 16th of an inch. If you find something I would be interested in knowing.
thanks


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

i would think you would be able to just buy a new frame that would accept a prismatic lens, but i've been looking on the net and no look. maybe just contacting the manufacturer direct might help...?


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, why do they want to go with a prismatic lens?
Are they T8's?


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

steve134 said:


> i would think you would be able to just buy a new frame that would accept a prismatic lens, but i've been looking on the net and no look. maybe just contacting the manufacturer direct might help...?


 I agree...contact the manufacturer or maybe you have knock off manufacturer that you use...They can sometimes fabricate one for you.How old are these fixtures? Maybe you sell an upgrade...Rebates??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Going from parabolic to prismatic seems somehow wrong to me. Backwards....


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Going from parabolic to prismatic seems somehow wrong to me. Backwards....


The only reason I can think of is to get better horizontal light output. Parabolics tend to give you that "cave effect" with a dark ceiling. Personally I don't like acrylic lenses, they look cheap compared to parabolics.

This is not an acrylic lens, but these are very slick from a retrofit perspective, especially if you have T12's in place now:
http://www.lithonia.com/commercial/ES8R.html?pt=Commercial+&+Industrial+Fluorescent


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

There are companies that make just door replacements for troffers that no longer have doors on them. Let me see what I can find....


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

How about this? 

http://www.texasfluorescents.com/Retrofit_Doorframe.pdf

I use these guys, and they are good. Contact number is at the bottom.


----------

